# Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak



## holypaulus (16. November 2008)

Moin Sportsfreunde,

ich werde mir zum kommenden Jahr ein Angelkajak zulegen.
Da ich gesehen habe, dass hier einige Gleichgesinnte mit diesen Booten auch zum MeFO Fischen unterwegs sind, würde ich gerne von Eurer Erfahrung profitieren. Ich bin derzeit unentschieden, ob ich ein "geschlossenes" Kajak oder ein "Sit on Top" Model wählen soll.
Ich hänge zwischen 2 konkreten Modellen:

Dem Pelican Castawax 116 (sit on Top)

oder dem 
Pelican Getaway 116

Stelle mir z.B. die Frage ob ich bei dem on Top Modell ständig in einer Fütze sitze oder ob es große Unterschiede in der Stabilität auf dem Wasser gibt..? 
Würd mich freuen von jemandem zu hören.

Gruß Holger


----------



## goeddoek (16. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Moin Holger #h

Na, die Beschreibung vom Castaway sieht ja witzig aus - da haben die Jungs wohl den Text 1 zu 1 aus dem Übersetzungsprogramm genommen :q :q:q

Aber das am Rande - meine Wahl wäre immer das Sit on Top. Über die Vorteile hat Du sicher hier > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111129 gelesen.
Laut Beschreibung hat das Castaway 'n Lenzloch mit Ablasschraube ( werde das mit Sicherheit nicht mit drei "S" schreiben :q ) da kannst Du also beruhigt sein, dass Du keinen nassen Hintern kriegst.

Ich das allerdings nie gefahren, kann Dir von daher nichts sagen zu den Fahreigenschaften- macht aber 'nen guten Eindruck :q

Ansonsten schick Schutenpiet doch mal 'ne PN. Kann sein, das der was für Dich hat


----------



## holypaulus (16. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

...Danke für die rasante Antwort!
Werd mich an Schutenpiet wenden..
Die Texte sind wirklich sehr lustig geschrieben/übersetzt!

Leider hab ich nicht die möglichkeit die Teile probezufahren, von daher bin ich dankbar über jede Auskunft!

Gruß Holger


----------



## goeddoek (16. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Gern geschehen Holger :m

Für den 1. Mai ist übrigens ein Kajakangler-Treffen geplant. Wenn Du Interesse an einem Probepaddeln oder zum "Dummtüchschnacken" hast, schau doch einfach vorbei |wavey:


----------



## DonRigoberto (19. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Wenn ich dir einen Tip geben darf, dann rate ich dir ganz dringend die Boote probezufahren. Wichtig ist, dass du bequem sitzen kannst, dass du dich gut und sicher fühlst. Und die Pelican-Dinger sind nicht nur aus der einfachsten aller erhältlichen Materialqualitäten (im Bereich Polyethylen), sondern mit sehr simplen Rümpfen und sehr spartanischen Sitzanlagen ausgestattet. Ich finde die zu teuer, für das was sie bieten. In Bremen haben wir einen Kanu-Shop mit Angelabteilung und da kannste die Dinger gleich mal hinter dem Haus wassern. Die führen vor allem Boote von Native, in günstig auch Robson. Auf der Wümme machen die Zanderangler manchmal schon eine Kolonne mit den Dingern:
http://www.nativewatercraft.com/
http://www.nativewatercraft.com/


----------



## Blindfischer (20. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Auf alle Fälle Sit on Top, ein Sit in zu finden was vergleichbare Stabilität bietet wird sehr schwer da üblicherweise die Rumpfformen eher auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt sind.

Da brauchts schon viel Übung um nicht ständig am Rande der Kenterung zu stehen (war wenigstens bei mir so).

Beim SOT kann man sich bequem bewegen auch das Einsteigen bei einer Kenterung gelingt (mit etwas Übung) problemlos, obwohl ich Kenterungen nur mutwillig hinbekomme.

Ob man in der Pfütze sitzt entscheidet sich an der Bootsform, bei meinem ( DAG Lagoon) ist das Design der Abläufe besch... da sammelt sich direkt unterm Allerwertesten schon mal Wasser aber da man ja Wat-tauglich gekleidet ist, ist das völlig schnuppe.

Im SOT hat man ausreichende Stabilität um auch an seine Sachen heranzukommen, die auf dem Achterdeck verstaut sind, man kann die Beine baumeln lassen und so weiter und so fort, aus meiner Sicht allso bei einer Neuanschaffung immer ein SOT.

Nachteile gibts auch, üblicherweise bei Geschwindigkeit und Wendigkeit aber das hängt stark vom Bootstyp ab und lässt sich nicht verallgemeinern.

Guck Dir mal in Ruhe den Trööt : jetzt auch vom Kajak aus....  an, da steht ne Menge drin.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## heinzrch (20. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

beim Kajak oder auch Canadier fährt immer ein gewisses Kenterrisiko mit. Bei Wassertemperaturen von 10° C oder weniger ist das mit Lebensgefahr verbunden, aber auch im Sommer bei Bade-Wassertemperaturen ist es ärgerlich, wenn das ganze Angelzeug im Wasser schwimmt, bzw. untergeht...
Ein SOT ist im Vergleich mit Kajak oder Canadier die vergleichsweise sicherere Lösung, am Sichersten ist aber immer noch ein kleines Angelruderboot, wie z.B. ein Pioner 8 mit 2,35m Länge und ca. 40 kg Gewicht.


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

@ Heinzrch: Ich möchte bezwifeln, dass Du ein Kleinstruderboot von der genannten Größe im Falle einer Kenterung wieder aufrichten kannst, aus dem tiefen Wasser einsteigen, und wieder losrudern kannst.
Die Kentergefahr ist beim SOT relativ gering ( vergleichbar dem genannten Ruderboot), wenn man ein ausgesprochenes Angelkajak nimmt.
Ich habe mein Kajak selbst bei Wellen von Tal bis Kamm von ca. 2 Metern auf der Ostsee gepaddelt, und fühlte mich immer sicher aufgehoben.
Übrigens ein Wiedereinstieg in´s SOT dauert bei etwas Übung ca. 20-30 Sekunden !!
Bei dem Ruderboot wäre bei einer Kenterung übrigens auch alles futsch, während ich beim SOT dieses Risiko in meine Überlegungen einbeziehe, und eigentlich nur wenig Equipment rausfallen kann.
Ob man bei dem Wellengang noch angeln möchte lasse ich einmal dahingestellt....|rolleyes
Auf jeden Fall sind diese Angelkajaks auch in rauhem Wasser gut paddelbar und auch manövrierbar.

Piet


----------



## heinzrch (20. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

das Auf-/Einsteigen ist beim SOT auf jeden Fall einfacher, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Ruderboot ins Wasser zu fallen wohl eher geringer.
Bei den von dir geschildertem Seegang würde ich (als bayerische Landratte) höchstens mit nem Seekajak im Neopren noch auf dem Wasser sein wollen...
Aber nach dem ich diesem Sommer erstmals Gelegenheit hatte, ein SOT ausgiebig zu testen, muß ich trotzdem zugeben, es hat was....


----------



## BB-cruiser (20. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Moin was ist nun mit einer Kaufempfehlung was ist der Nobelhobel  und was ist ne Seegurke ? #c            P.s. Wie heißt denn das Teil mit den Pedalen und hau matsch das denn?


----------



## Blindfischer (21. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

wenn das Leben so einfach wäre#h

Was ne Nobelgurke ist und was ein Seehobel liegt stark im Auge des Betrachters,das muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden und hängt auch vom Einsatzzweck ab.

Ein 2 m Funboot ist für einen 130kg Mann, der auf der Ostsee mit Downriggern schleppen will wohl nicht Ideal und so weiter und so fort

:q Das mit den Pedalen ist ein Fahrrad und eignet sich nur bedingt zum Angeln bei Gewässertiefen über 20cm :q

Im Ernst : die Pedalantriebe sind von Hobie , ist preislich auch gleich oberstes Regal sollen aber genial sein, bin aber noch nie eins gefahren, angeblich sind die mit Pedalen genauso schnell wie andere mit Paddeln  

Eigentlich muss man ein bisschen probieren was einem am besten liegt, das Handling der Boote ist recht unterschiedlich, das eine ist stabiler(breiter) dafür aber nicht so wendig und schnell und so geht das munter weiter.

Mir war für den Anfang wichtig erstmal ein einfaches SOT zu kaufen (1-2-3-meins)was mich (nur knapp über 100kg)und etwas Ausrüstung trägt und was ich dann nach und nach pimpe damit ich alles an meine Bedürfnisse anpassen kann.

Ich habe ein DAG Lagoon, knapp 4 m lang und 80 cm breit, ist nicht das schnellste aber schön stabil.
Das zweite Boot ist ein Hobie Maui, knapp 3,50 lang deutlich schneller aber auch nicht ganz so stabil, aber mein Sohn ist auch deutlich leichter




Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin was ist nun mit einer Kaufempfehlung was ist der Nobelhobel  und was ist ne Seegurke ? #c            P.s. Wie heißt denn das Teil mit den Pedalen und hau matsch das denn?


@ Roland: Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen, was die Auswahl des richtigen Gerätes anbelangt.
Für mich wäre es nicht so gut, wenn ich wüsste, das unterm Rumpf noch was störendes ins Wasser ragt, weil ich nicht allzu zimperlich mit der Schute umgehe. Außerdem geht gerade beim Schleppangeln mein erster Griff zur Rute, um den Drill zu beginnen, und je nach Heftigkeit weiß ich nicht, ob ich nicht vielleicht die Paddelanlage vergesse, und mir der Fisch des Lebens nicht im Bereich der Paddelanlagge "tschüß" sagt.
Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie seegangstauglich die Fußmaschine ist, weil ich gerade in größeren Wellen mit dem längeren Hebel der Handmaschine effektiver nachsteuern kann, als mit der Fußpaddelanlage, die ja wegen der zentralen Anbringung ausschließlich über die Größe des Ruderblattes wirken kann.


Schick mal ´ne PN mit Nummer ich ruf Dich dann mal an.

Piet


----------



## holypaulus (22. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Freut mich, dass hier so viel los ist, Danke an alle für die Hinweise..! 
Hab auf der Suche nach meinem "Erstlingsmodell" noch ein wenig rumgegoogelt.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Booten oder dem Händler?
Leider fehlen die Preise, hab aber mal ne Liste angefordert..


----------



## Fischbox (22. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Tretantrieb- Ja oder Nein?

Da gibt es einige Argumente dafür und eines dagegen.

*Dagegen* spricht der hohe Preis. Ich habe für mein Hobie Mirage Outback  ca. 1500 € hingelegt.

Eventuell ist es als kleiner Nachteil anzusehen, das man die Paddelanlage erst in sicherer Wassertiefe anbauen kann, damit man sich das Ding in flachem Wasser nicht kaputt fährt, aber das montieren der Paddelanlage dauert nur 10 Sekunden.

In Anschlagstellung liegen die Paddelblätter übrigens parallel am Bootsrumpf an und haben dann nur einen minimalen Tiefgang von ca. 5cm(|kopfkrat)

*Dafür:*

Schleppfischen und trotzdem noch eine Hand frei (die andere bedient den  Steuerhebel)#6.Man kann sogar drillen, ohne das man Fahrt wegnehmen muss.

Man kann der Drift entgegensteuern, was sehr hilfreich ist. Ich habe in Norwegen dieses Jahr problemlos Natuköderfischen in 150 bis 180 Meter Wassertiefe praktiziert. Einfach der Drift entgegensteuern und das Abfischen eines Hot Spots geht genial gut#6. Immer schön direkt am Fisch.

Die Geschwindigkeit ist höher als mit einem vergleichbarem normalen Sot.

Enorme Wendigkeit durch die Handsteueranlage. Mit den Paddeln geht das nicht annährend so gut.




...aber es ist halt sehr teuer:c. Den Kauf habe ich angesichts der genialen Angelei und den vielen Vorteilen jedoch nie bereut Ich würde das Teil nie wieder hergeben:l


----------



## goeddoek (22. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Moin Holger #h

Ich hab das RTM Tango von Neumann und bin sehr zufrieden. Wird schwer sein, in der Preisklasse was Besseres zu finden :l #6

Leider bin ich bisher zu selten damit "draussen" gewesen :c

Das Tango ist äußerst "gutmütig" aber trotzdem schnell genug; kippelt nicht und man kann auch quer drin sitzen ohne das es unbequem oder waghalsig ist #6

Den dritten Rutenhalter habe ich nicht vorne ( wie auf dem Datenblatt ) sondern backbord in direkter Griffnähe angebracht - gefällt mir so besser.
Aber verändern wirst Du dein Kajak ja sowieso nach deinen Wünschen :m


----------



## holypaulus (23. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Hallo Georg,

stabil im Wasser, trotzdem schnell...
..das klingt doch nach dem was ich suche!
Magst Du verraten was Du für das gute Stück bezahlt hast?

Gruß Holger


----------



## goeddoek (23. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Moin Holger #h


Das würde ich gerne, wenn ich es wüßte - ist ein Geburtstagsgeschenk gewesen :l#6

Aber ich meine, dass Schutenpiet 'ne Preisliste vom letzten Jahr hat |kopfkrat


----------



## holypaulus (23. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Holger #h
> 
> 
> Das würde ich gerne, wenn ich es wüßte - ist ein Geburtstagsgeschenk gewesen :l#6
> ...



... Das ist doch mal ein Geschenk!
Schutenpiet hat mich bereits paralell angeschrieben, Danke!


----------



## Pescador (23. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Hallo zusammen,

ein Fan vom Kajakangeln bin ich auch. Allerdings halte ich persönlich die Anschaffung von SOT`s oder teuren Spezialkajaks für unnötig. Meine Devise, möglichst wenig Zeug mitnehmen, und so daß es nicht verloren gehen kann.
Bei uns sieht das so aus: http://www.angeln-in-portugal.de/kajak.html 

Mit fischigem Gruß...


----------



## goeddoek (23. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ein Fan vom Kajakangeln bin ich auch. Allerdings halte ich persönlich die Anschaffung von SOT`s oder teuren Spezialkajaks für unnötig. Meine Devise, möglichst wenig Zeug mitnehmen, und so daß es nicht verloren gehen kann.
> Bei uns sieht das so aus: http://www.angeln-in-portugal.de/kajak.html
> ...




Moin #h

Natürlich muss man kein SOT kaufen, wenn man bereits ein Kajak hat. Für die Angelei speziell an der Ostsee ist das SOT aber unschlagbar  #h


----------



## Pescador (23. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin #h
> 
> Natürlich muss man kein SOT kaufen, wenn man bereits ein Kajak hat. Für die Angelei speziell an der Ostsee ist das SOT aber unschlagbar  #h




Hallo goeddoek,

ich bin zwar kein Ostsee-Spezialist, eher für südliche Gefilde :g, aber ich gaube daß gerade bei unruhigem Wasser (offene See) ein geschlossenes Kajak gegenüber einem SOT im Vorteil ist.
Ich denke, *in* einem Kajak zu sitzen und bei Verwendung einer Spritzdecke gibt es eine Art sicheren Sitz und einen Verbund zwischen Kajak und Fahrer, was ich mir beim Sitzen *auf* einem SOT schwer vorstellen kann. 

PS: Lasse mich aber gern des Besseren belehren...


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Hallo goeddoek,
> 
> ich bin zwar kein Ostsee-Spezialist, eher für südliche Gefilde :g, aber ich gaube daß gerade bei unruhigem Wasser (offene See) ein geschlossenes Kajak gegenüber einem SOT im Vorteil ist.
> Ich denke, *in* einem Kajak zu sitzen und bei Verwendung einer Spritzdecke gibt es eine Art sicheren Sitz und einen Verbund zwischen Kajak und Fahrer, was ich mir beim Sitzen *auf* einem SOT schwer vorstellen kann.
> ...



Die Probleme entstehen bei beiden Kajaktypen nicht, solange man, egal bei welchen Verhältnissen drin..drauf sitzt.
Der Vorteil beim SOT beginnt in dem Fall, wenn man damit kentert. Die meisten Sitin Kajaks sind einschalig. Wenn die volllaufen, dann ist es kaum noch möglich, in einem angemessenen Zeitrahmen (im Winter bei Wassertemp. ca 4-6°C nur 10 Minuten) wieder ins Kajak zu kommen. Die SOT sind doppelwandig, und damit nicht nur unsinkbar, sondern auch selbstlenzend!!!! Den Test habe ich verschiedene Male gemacht: aufs Kajak setzen, Ablaufstöpsel rein, Boot volleimern.....schwimmt, dann losgepaddelt und zur Krönung die Lenzstöpsel gezogen...nach wenigen Sekunden ist die Kiste von innen leer. Im Falle einer Kenterung kann man mit etwas Übung innerhalb von ca. 20-30 Sekunden wieder auf´s SOT aufsitzen, und hat sofort wieder alles im Griff. Ich trete da gern mal gegen Dich und ein Sitin Kajak an, welches im vollgelaufenen Zustand seeeeehr instabil ist, vom Einsteigen bei vollem Equipment in voller Montour ganz zu schweigen. 
Wenn man für sich entscheidet, dass man auch so ganz gut klarkommt, ist es ok, aber wenn man gerade überlegt, welches neue Kajak man sich zum Angeln anschafft, dann würde ich mich immer für ein SOT entscheiden. PS: Dies sind nur meine sicherheitstechnischen Gründe für ein SOT..es gibt auch viele andere, subjektiver, sowie objektiver Art.

Gruß Peter


----------



## goeddoek (23. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> PS: Dies sind nur meine sicherheitstechnischen Gründe für ein SOT..es gibt auch viele andere, subjektiver, sowie objektiver Art.
> 
> Gruß Peter




Danke für die Antwort, Piet :m

Die sicherheitstechnischen Gründe sind sicher auch gaaaanz wichtig, für mich zählt aber der "Alltagsgebrauch" 
Was mir zu häufig übersehen wird ist, dass das Angeln vom SOT nicht zwangsläufig reines Boostangeln sein muss.

Jeder, der an der Küste unterwegs ist kennt das, 'ne zeitlang gefischt, nun wär es an der Zeit 'ne andere Stelle aufzusuchen.
Rein ins SOT, 'ne Strecke gepaddelt oder auf die vorher unerreichbare Sandbank und weitergefischt. Lange Fussmärsche mit Gepäck am Strand entfallen.Ebenso unerreichbare Küstenplätze :q

Weiterer Vorteil: vom SOT lässt sich auf jeden Fall besser werfen als vom Sit in #6


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

@ Georg: Stimmt  #6  gutes Posting
Übrigens nicht zu vergessen, dass SOT so stabil im Wasser liegen, dass man sich bequem quer hinsetzen, und die Beine baumeln lassen kann. Das ist sogar absoluten Anfängern bei unserem ersten Kajakanglertreffen auf Lolland gelungen.

Piet


----------



## Pescador (23. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

@ Schutenpiet, goeddoek

Danke Euch beiden für die Erläuterung der Vorteile des SOT. Zwar bin ich für meinen Geschmack noch von der sit in Variante überzeugt, werde aber die nächste möglichkeit mal ein SOT anzutesten sicher nutzen. #6

Viele Grüße...


----------



## goeddoek (23. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Kein Ding - ich will ja hier auch keinen "missionieren" 

Und wie langweilig wärs, hätten wir alle den gleichen Geschmack :m


----------



## holypaulus (23. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

@ der Spinner:

ich geb zu, dass einfache Lösungen immer ihren besonderen Reiz haben. Habe zunächst auch in diese Richtung gedacht. Bin jedoch etwas vorbelastet, da mein Schwager mal fast in so einem Sitin ersoffen ist, mein Bruder hat ihn nur mit Mühe da raus geholt...


----------



## goeddoek (23. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*



holypaulus schrieb:


> Bin jedoch etwas vorbelastet, da mein Schwager mal fast in so einem Sitin ersoffen ist, mein Bruder hat ihn nur mit Mühe da raus geholt...



Tja, wie sich die Fälle gleichen .... |supergri |supergri
Ich gebe zu, dass ich seit einem solchen Erlebnis eine "leichte Abneigung" gegen Boote habe, aus denen ich nicht kurzerhand aus- und wieder einsteigen kann 

Aber dass das hier nicht missverstanden wird - jedem der Spaß mit seinem klassischen Kajak hat, gönne ich das von Herzen und wünsche "alltids gode Faart". Ich finde auch die Seekayaks und die Touren, die damit gemacht werden, klasse. Für mich ist das nichts.

Ich hab mich anders entschieden und das bisher nicht bereut #6


----------



## BB-cruiser (25. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

moin Fischbox das Teil ist einfach#6  Geil  was mich interessiert sind die Videos Realitätsnah und was ist mit der Fußanlage ist die stabil (Salz wasser )tauglich ? Ich könnte mich an den Preis ganzlagsamgewöhnen, wenn da nicht dieses komische anstehende Fest meine Spareinlagen nahezu auffressen würde . Mach mich mal bitte schlau dann habe ich bestimmt wieder Lust zum sparen vielleicht bekomme ich ja eine Bürgschaft von ANGIE MERKEL. Gruß Roland #h


----------



## Fischbox (25. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> moin Fischbox das Teil ist einfach#6  Geil  was mich interessiert sind die Videos Realitätsnah und was ist mit der Fußanlage ist die stabil (Salz wasser )tauglich ? Ich könnte mich an den Preis ganzlagsamgewöhnen, wenn da nicht dieses komische anstehende Fest meine Spareinlagen nahezu auffressen würde . Mach mich mal bitte schlau dann habe ich bestimmt wieder Lust zum sparen vielleicht bekomme ich ja eine Bürgschaft von ANGIE MERKEL. Gruß Roland #h



Welche Videos meinst du denn? Was soll ich dir bestätigen? Die enorme Leistung der beiden Flossen? Mit dem Flossenantrieb habe ich schon 10km/h Spitzengeschwindigkeit geschafft. Dauerhaft sind 6-7km/h realistisch. Mit den Paddeln liegt das so bei max. 7-8 Spitze und dauerhaft bei 5-6 km/h.

Wie salzwassertauglich der Antrieb ist, das kann ich dir erst in 3-4 Jahren sagen. Bisher hält er natürlich bombig. Nach einem Einsatz im Salzwasser soll man ihn mit Süsswasser abspülen, dann soll es keine Probleme geben.

Weitere spezielle Fragen, dann immer her damit....


----------



## archi69 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Moin,

ich hab die "Tretboote" in Berlin auf der Messe gesehen. Wirklich klasse, auch von der Material-und Qualitätsanmutung her! Ein Teil war für eine Weltumseglung mit Doppelausleger und Segel aufgeriggt, da tränten die Äuglein...Und ja, laut Aussage absolut salzwassergeeignet, das Abspülen sollte aber schon usus sein.
Also Roland, schmeiss den Wirtschaftsmotor wieder an!#6

Gruß
archi


----------



## BB-cruiser (26. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Nabens vielen Dank Fischbox ich wollte nur wissen ob ich ein Kayakdoppel mit 2 Mann Besatzung gegen ihre Richtung abschleppen kann :qoder ob sich das Tretlager bei kräftigen Druck auflöst  und Archi 69 bin kräftig dabei ,leider muß das gute Teil wenn alles dafür spricht noch einige Zeit auf mich warten . Grüße an alle #h


----------



## Fischbox (27. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Nabens vielen Dank Fischbox ich wollte nur wissen ob ich ein Kayakdoppel mit 2 Mann Besatzung gegen ihre Richtung abschleppen kann :qoder ob sich das Tretlager bei kräftigen Druck auflöst  und Archi 69 bin kräftig dabei ,leider muß das gute Teil wenn alles dafür spricht noch einige Zeit auf mich warten . Grüße an alle #h



Um mal richtig schnell zu werden, habe ich es dem Tretantrieb natürlich schon mal ordentlich besorgt und konnte dabei wirklich nur feststellen, dass er einen wirklich stabilen Eindruck macht.

Kleiner Tipp: Spar schnell, du wirst es niemals bereuen#6


----------



## BB-cruiser (27. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

jo jo jo bin dorbie ein Euroheiermann hebwie schon der Rest ist reine Formsache .#6                  ´´ Bitte helfen sie mir´´:q:q:q


----------



## fischlandmefo (28. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Moin,sagt mal Leute bekommt man in so einem Kajak auf der Ostsee bei einem bisschen mehr Wind nich richtig Schiss inne Büx...??? Hab auch schonmal über so ein Gefährt nachgedacht,hab aber manchmal schon in meinem Schlauchi ein seltsames Gefühl zwischen Hals und Becken!!! Aber auf der Ostsee mit nem Kajak das geht wirklich...? Sind die Dinger wirklich Kippstabil? Soll ich oder soll ich nich...???|uhoh: Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

@ fischlandmefo: Zum Ersten: Ja Du solltest unbeding mal testen !!! Vielleicht hast Du bei der ersten Fahrt ein wenig Kribbeln, oder auch noch bei der zweiten...
aber glaube mir.. Kajakangeln ist unbeschreiblich g......l 
Die Kajaks sind deswegen so stabil, weil sie eine ganz andere Rumpfform haben, als die sit in kajaks.
Ich werde dazu noch ein paar Vergleichsbilder von den unterschiedlichen Rumpfformen im Schnitt machen und einstellen. Vielleicht ist das dann leichter nachzuvollziehen.

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> jo jo jo bin dorbie ein Euroheiermann hebwie schon der Rest ist reine Formsache .#6                  ´´ Bitte helfen sie mir´´:q:q:q




Sie ist doch nich mehr zu helfen.. wende dich doch mal an die Bundesregierung, vielleicht gibt´s da ja Verständnis für ´nen Kajakanglersicherheitsfond, oder Kajakexistenzgründerkredite
:q:q:q

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

So hab mal eben ein paar Bilder geschossen..
man möge mir nachsehen, dass ich die Kajaks nicht noch gewaschen habe...

Das schwarze Kajak ist ein typischer Einer mit einem sehr schnellen Rumpf, aber auch sehr kippelig.
Das blaue Kajak ist ein Mittelding zwischen Tourenkajak und Angelkajak: relativ schnell, aber schon wesentlich stabiler im Wasser.
Das grüne Kajak ist ein reines Angelkajak mit der stabilsten Wasserlage von den dreien. Dafür auch behäbiger in Geschwindigkeit und Manövrierbarkeit.---Aber seeehr kippstabil.

Piet


----------



## archi69 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Moins,

also Ihr immer mit diesen High-Tech-Booten...Schaut mal hier:
Back to the roots! Im Sommer an unserem Stausee gesehen!
Geht auch! 

Gruß
archi


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Mönsch Archie das yak sieht aus, wie das Perception, das ich auf Lolland dabei hatte.. Bei dem Boliden darunter kann ich nicht mithalten. Oder sind die beiden mit Goop zusammen geklebt?


Piet


----------



## Blindfischer (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Mönsch Archie das yak sieht aus, wie das Perception, das ich auf Lolland dabei hatte.. Bei dem Boliden darunter kann ich nicht mithalten. Oder sind die beiden mit Goop zusammen geklebt?
> 
> 
> Piet




ich denk mal ja. die Pappe wiegt ja nix, dann brauchste am Wasser nur Umdrehen und weiter gehts..:q:q:q

Is aber eher ein Falter als ein Perception


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## archi69 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*



> Is aber eher ein Falter als ein Perception



Richtig! Ein Pouch! Kultfaltboot made in GDR, wird jetzt noch zu guten Preisen gehandelt. Kein Wunder, wenn man sich die Preise von aktuellen Faltbootmodellen anschaut...

archi


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Hi, ist ja schon ein etwas älteres Thema, ich wollte aber nix neues aufmachen. Wenn ich mich diesen Sommer zu 'nem Kajak durchringen kann ist dieses
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B006YBO7W6
im Moment meine erste Wahl. Fährt hier jemand dieses Kajak oder Kann mir sonst weiterhelfen in Sachen Handling und Verarbeitung?
Ach so, ich würde es sicher in Seen, Flüssen und auf der ruhigen Ostsee einsetzen.
Schöne Grüße aus MD,
Thomas


----------



## janko (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

ich kenne es nicht - ist bei amazon aber wohl etwas überteuert


----------



## A-tom-2 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

http://www.shop-sunshine-boats.de/p...-sit-on-top-dave-komplett-set.html&no_boost=1

Ist wohl was aus China. Die Verarbeitungsqualität soll nicht so doll sein aber der Preis für Boot, Paddel und Ruderanlage scheint mir günstig.


----------



## kaiszenz (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

das winner gibt es bei e bay 500 euros billiger habe es auch in der beobachtungsliste ^^


----------



## kaiszenz (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelkajak-F...09?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item45fcc7ab71

hier noch der link büchsenmacher


----------



## Oberbüchsenmacher (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Hallo, Danke erstmal für die Antworten, hatte selbst schon ein paar günstigere Anbebote gefunden, liegen alle so bei 750 +- 50Teuros vielleicht.
Aber fährt hier echt niemand das Teil, hätte gern noch ein paar Praxisberichte gelesen.

Grüße aus MD,
Thomas


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche Tips zum richtigen Angelkajak*

Schau mal deine Nachrichten durch. Ich habe dir geschrieben wie du die Winner-Besitzer erreichst !


----------

